# Will a Ragdoll crossbreed be ok to outside?



## TishLRussell (Nov 9, 2018)

I am going to view a Ragdoll cross kitten. I was hoping to get a long haired mixed kitten so it will be ok for him or her to eventually go outdoors? I realise it is not advisable for a pure Ragdoll to venture too far out. Any personal experience or advice with regards to this would be welcomed. Thank you


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

To be honest, only you can really make the judgement call based on your area. The kitten hopefully wouldn’t be going out until they were older (around a year?) but then it would depend on the safety of your area. If kitty looks striking you might run the risk of theft, but also there are other dangers with being allowed outside (and I say this as someone who does allow their cats some outdoor access). A lot of people on here use cat proofing in their gardens or cat runs. Would this be an option for you if you are worried about safety?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You would also need to take your kittens character into consideration. If s/he is timid or haven't much between the ears then definitely keep indoors


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry if you don't think this is relevant, but why are you getting a ragdoll cross? I assume you mean one of the kittens parents are ragdoll, are you sure this is the case? I am also assuming it is from a breeder and not a rescue.

Ragdolls need to have tests for heart disease to ensure that they are negative and it's not passed on to their offspring these are the GCCF rules. Any pedigree cat used for breeding need to be registered active and I can't imagine any breeder having a registered active Ragdoll and breeding them with another breed.

Those people who do breed from non active cats (often called backyard breeders - BYBs) do not have the interest of the cat and any kittens at the forefront of their mind. Often rehoming kittens when they're less than 12 weeks old (usually people are told 8 weeks and the kittens can be even younger) which makes them very susceptible to all sorts of problems later in life.

Sorry for going off on a bit of a tangent, we see a lot those sorts of things on here and I just wanted to make sure you are aware of what you're potentially getting yourself into.

Back to your question, as others have said it does depend on the cat and also the area you live in. I have harness trained my cat (rented house and can't cat proof) but I hope to be able to cat proof a garden at some point. Cat proofing is very popular on here, there's a sticky at the top of this thread full of ideas.


----------



## TishLRussell (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks for your replies... My previous cat loved the outdoors but he was quite "street wise". Im guessing it will be a case of seeing what his character is like. We have high walls, but my previous cat was a good jumper! He is very lovely kitten with unusual colouring and I will probably be more cautious of him venturing too far away. Will look into pet run maybe for next year, if they were to take an interest in the outdoors.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Breed/no breed/ mixed breed it makes no difference ,cats allowed free/unsupervised outdoor access can all be at risk from the many dangers they may encounter in the big wide world.
I have a ragdoll cat at present and have had moggies in the past and apart from one who was a semi feral stray none were ever given freedom to roam.
It is up to you to decide whether to allow your cat outdoor access but since you will be getting a kitten that has never experienced the outdoors maybe you could consider the safe option to cat proof your garden or build a run which will give your cat the best of both worlds.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
Take a look at this thread, loads of ideas here for cat proofing your garden, which will keep your kitten safe with outdoor access too.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/


----------



## TishLRussell (Nov 9, 2018)

I am not sure it is pure ragdoll? It does say mum is a ragdoll. It sounds like mum is the family pet and advert does state that dad can also be seen. I was assuming father is just a moggy family pet? Maybe I am being naive? I would rather get a rescue kitten but longing for a long haired ginger moggy like my first cat and so far I have had no joy. Long haired ginger kittens seem popular. Hmm, seems a mine field all this. I will do more research. Thanks

]Sorry if you don't think this is relevant, but why are you getting a ragdoll cross? I assume you mean one of the kittens parents are ragdoll, are you sure this is the case? I am also assuming it is from a breeder and not a rescue.

Ragdolls need to have tests for heart disease to ensure that they are negative and it's not passed on to their offspring these are the GCCF rules. Any pedigree cat used for breeding need to be registered active and I can't imagine any breeder having a registered active Ragdoll and breeding them with another breed.

Those people who do breed from non active cats (often called backyard breeders - BYBs) do not have the interest of the cat and any kittens at the forefront of their mind. Often rehoming kittens when they're less than 12 weeks old (usually people are told 8 weeks and the kittens can be even younger) which makes them very susceptible to all sorts of problems later in life.

Sorry for going off on a bit of a tangent, we see a lot those sorts of things on here and I just wanted to make sure you are aware of what you're potentially getting yourself into.

Back to your question, as others have said it does depend on the cat and also the area you live in. I have harness trained my cat (rented house and can't cat proof) but I hope to be able to cat proof a garden at some point. Cat proofing is very popular on here, there's a sticky at the top of this thread full of ideas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TishLRussell (Nov 9, 2018)

TishLRussell said:


> I am not sure it is pure ragdoll? It does say mum is a ragdoll. It sounds like mum is the family pet and advert does state that dad can also be seen. I was assuming father is just a moggy family pet? Maybe I am being naive? I would rather get a rescue kitten but longing for a long haired ginger moggy like my first cat and so far I have had no joy. Long haired ginger kittens seem popular. Hmm, seems a mine field all this. I will do more research. Thanks
> Advert (Also a picture of mum):-
> 'Beautiful fluffy kittens. Wormed. De fleed and litter trained. Both parents can be seen. Ready in two weeks. Used to dogs and kids . Deposit secures'
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

TishLRussell said:


> I am not sure it is pure ragdoll? It does say mum is a ragdoll. It sounds like mum is the family pet and advert does state that dad can also be seen. I was assuming father is just a moggy family pet? Maybe I am being naive? I would rather get a rescue kitten but longing for a long haired ginger moggy like my first cat and so far I have had no joy. Long haired ginger kittens seem popular. Hmm, seems a mine field all this. I will do more research. Thanks
> 
> ]Sorry if you don't think this is relevant, but why are you getting a ragdoll cross? I assume you mean one of the kittens parents are ragdoll, are you sure this is the case? I am also assuming it is from a breeder and not a rescue.
> 
> ...


If you want a ragdoll have a look at the ragdoll breed club for a list of ragdoll breeders. Although I'm not too sure how common reds are, I'm sure someone else will come along and suggest otherwise. I'm sure there are other long haired cat breeds that have reds too, but again I don't know which. I can only suggest a British Longhair as my boy is a British Shorthair and is a red colour point.

Either way, if you decide to get a pedigree or a rescue cat, be prepared for a wait.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

If by any slim chance you are getting this kitten off a lady called Lizzie Scarrott 'perfect paws' run the other way quick.

Even if you aren't I would advise watching this it's the tv Show rogue traders and it features a Ragdoll and Ragdoll cross breeder, it shows you how you could be potentially funding absolutely horrid people like this woman. It starts at 17 minutes in.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0brjps9/watchdog-series-40-episode-2


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Would be very surprised if the kittens are actually rag doll cross. Biggest scam going - say a kitten is a “cross” to charge a few hundred quid for a moggy. And they make a lot of money doing it so they just breed and breed and breed with no thought for the kittens’ welfare. They’re sold from 5/6 weeks upward (the age they start costing money with food), and so are separated from mum too soon.

Don’t do it. Get a rescue. Guarantee if you meet kittens in a shelter you will fall in love regardless of their markings. And you can be assured they have had a good upbringing and close medical care - not something that profiteering breeders care about at ALL.

Been there and done that, we nearly lost our little boy because of breeders like that.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

BritishBilbo said:


> If by any slim chance you are getting this kitten off a lady called Lizzie Scarrott 'perfect paws' run the other way quick.
> 
> Even if you aren't I would advise watching this it's the tv Show rogue traders and it features a Ragdoll and Ragdoll cross breeder, it shows you how you could be potentially funding absolutely horrid people like this woman. It starts at 17 minutes in.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0brjps9/watchdog-series-40-episode-2


I saw that programme , it showed just how plausible these BYB can be and just how the poor kittens can suffer in their money greedy hands 
Thankfully the "breeder" in question will hopefully be less successful now.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

buffie said:


> I saw that programme , it showed just how plausible these BYB can be and just how the poor kittens can suffer in their money greedy hands
> Thankfully the "breeder" in question will hopefully be less successful now.


My friend told me about the programme when it was on and I couldn't bear to watch it.

I feel so much guilt and shame for buying Joey how we did. It upsets me so much thinking about what could have happened


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

buffie said:


> I saw that programme , it showed just how plausible these BYB can be and just how the poor kittens can suffer in their money greedy hands
> Thankfully the "breeder" in question will hopefully be less successful now.


Only for a very short while unfortunately. There'll be a new generation of new pet owners who won't have seen the program


----------



## Catty Bitch (Feb 20, 2021)

She’s still at it


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------

